# Why did you return/sell your mini Antigona?



## Antigone

Anyone here returned or sold their mini Antigona? Why?


----------



## baghag91

I returned my XS, it arrived with some damage  Also the leather on that model was too shiny for me... idk what I was expecting, and then the zipper would catch on my hand. Was the perfect size for me but the zipper scraping my hand everytime I go in was annoying. I haven't used a mini or small  Why did I post this reply, idk either.


----------



## Antigone

baghag91 said:


> I returned my XS, it arrived with some damage  Also the leather on that model was too shiny for me... idk what I was expecting, and then the zipper would catch on my hand. Was the perfect size for me but the zipper scraping my hand everytime I go in was annoying. I haven't used a mini or small  Why did I post this reply, idk either.


Thank you.


----------



## Antigone

Has anyone else found any con with their mini Antigona that bothered them enough to sell/return it?


----------



## Indiana

Antigone said:


> Has anyone else found any con with their mini Antigona that bothered them enough to sell/return it?


Did you buy this bag, Antigone?  I was looking at it in town today.. it’s very tempting!


----------



## Antigone

Indiana said:


> Did you buy this bag, Antigone?  I was looking at it in town today.. it’s very tempting!


Yes I did! I'm deciding whether to keep it or not because it's bulky and the strap length isn't long enough for crossbody for me. But it's very cute.


----------



## Indiana

Mmm.. good luck with your decision!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

-It was heavy when carried top handle.
-The handles were a little too short to carry in the crook of my arm.
-It was too bulky when worn crossbody. I actually bumped into something and got a giant, deep scratch on it after only like a month.
-I was freaked out about color transfer and dirty damaged handles (I had pearl gray pebbled leather).
-The crossbody strap can sometimes come detached. 
-The opening is way too small and the zipper would scratch my hands.

I learned something by having this bag.  A bulky, structured top handle bag does not work for me as an everyday bag.  I live in NYC and take the crowded train everyday.  I prefer to be hands free when commuting to work.  And any crossbody or shoulder bag i wear cannot be bulky.  For me a bag like the Antigona only works as a going out bag.  I think if I had it in the box leather I would have kept it for going out.  But because I bought it as a day to day bag and it didn’t work, it had to go.


----------



## simiyalala

I sold one i bought on sale to fashionphile. I bought the mini Antigona with the lock. It had no shoulder strap, the handles seemed only comfortable to wear on the arm not the shoulder, and I didn't like the teeth, looked dangerous. lol.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I sold mine because the strap came undone a few times while I was wearing it--I felt like the bag was poorly made if the strap didn't even hold firmly in place. The bag literally dropped to the ground while I wore it.


----------

